# Team 2 year long hunting contest



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice. Ain't got any open seasons here in AR rite now so onlything I can kill is well hogs. And that ain't looken to favorable.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Yall got any team names?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

how about blood runners


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Buck busters?


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Keep em comin' the "reapers" is another idea.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

******* nation #1


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

******* nation= best idea yet! Or ******* archers.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i like ******* archers the best


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Are al of y'all good with ******* archers or do y'all want something else?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fine with me


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

If nobody obects by tonight we will be the ******* archers.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

What all do yall hunt btw?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i hunt deer and varmits with my diamond


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Anything that stays still long enough


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i take it that we are staying with the name ******* archers


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i take it that we are staying with the name ******* archers


Yes we are


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i popped another **** this smorning at my cabin and got another 30 points


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

what have you all shot this year for the points. I shot two ***** and 1 sparrow.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

2 birds. Could have killed squirrels but I'll wait till season opens the 15 or so of may. Ill shoot em only if I catch em I my corn pile, foodplot or garden


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't killed anything yet..


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

how much points do we have now?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

155 I think


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys we are up to 500 points now!!!!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Dang!! Good job yall!! Sorry I have been a drag but the squirels wont come down from the trees and I kill only what I am going to eat so black birds don't sound that good.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cant u shoot hogs or or not?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Use em for coyote bait!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Who de we have on our team bucause they havnt replied on here.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Gblrgtr870, Texashoghunter, Bowhunter11, Ohiobuckboy65, Arhoythunter, Buck BombB


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Where r the other 3 people?


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Cant u shoot hogs or or not?


I can but I just haven't been out in a little while.


----------

